# What else to teach a 6 month old pup?



## AE316 (Oct 24, 2017)

So far she knows the following:

Sit, stay, down, place, bed, leave it, come, her name, touch, focus, drop it, paw, feet & off.

Have yet to teach heel.

I've changed her sit & down, so I don't need to say stay anymore. Slowly working on distractions now along with place. Will do the same for outdoors along with distractions. Her max time at this age is about 20-30 seconds without moving which I'm fine with.

Any other recommendations what new stuff I can teach her? I'm leaning towards barking on command then quiet.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

rear end awareness. platform work. perchwork, jumping foundation.

Beth has some great online videos at a reasonable price that can teach you this


Virtual Classes – Beth Bradley Dog Training



Start with the platform and stay. the IGP motions might be good too.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Middle, leg weaves, spin and an army crawl might wait on the crawl until her down stay is stable lol


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

From a down to sit and from a down or sit to a stand? Targeted sit or stand, so you directed them to certain place or onto an object, comes in handy for vet weigh ins.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Impulse control. Emergency down at distance. By 6 months, I like to be in the 20 minute range for down stays.

Absolutely tug, fetch, perch work and jumping mechanics.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Back or back up has been very useful for my dog. He can get himself into some tight places where I need to be and he is blocking access. So having him back out of the way helps a lot.

He also knows how to wave and how to whisper. Not for any practical purpose but fun tricks.


----------



## AE316 (Oct 24, 2017)

Perfect thanks. I did start the sit to down then back to sit. That'll take a few days of practice. Working on standing too. I'll slowly work on these days and more outside OB at times. My current trainer who I no longer use kept saying at this stage 30 secs max is all she needs for a down. This was the same trainer who did things a certain way which I questioned and yeah I get more training done doing things my way when I know what my dog is like. I'll slowly up her down & place to 1 minute and get it higher in the next month or so. Tug & fetch is coming along too.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

I taught Charlie how to turn off the lights🤣


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Maybe start on rudimentary scent/nose work? 

Along with rear end awareness, Larry Krohn also has good YouTube videos on working into heeling like this one:


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Teach “say good bye”. This would be the dog barking+waving paw in the air. Children love this trick. Bonus points if the dog can get up on its hind legs.


----------



## Bodhers (Dec 4, 2021)

Middle, spin, circle (circle around you), fetch or I say "get it" (to retrieve things), speak, roll over.


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

I am a big proponent of not only teaching a pup to heel, but to develop a rock solid heel that is 100% dependable in the face of any distractions. This requires practicing with all kinds of distractions on leash, progressing to off leash.

I would also work on fetch. This will become an invaluable exercise tool. As part of this I would teach the component parts of fetch. Namely , go get it, pick up, take it, hold, leave it, out, give. If you can do each of those separately, you will be able to shape a perfect fetch, and you will be able to fix any problems that crop up with any portion of your fetch.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

whenever i think my dog knows something… even simple stuff like sits and downs, i ask them while sitting on the floor or with my back to them. it’s humbling, lol


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Fodder said:


> whenever i think my dog knows something… even simple stuff like sits and downs, i ask them while sitting on the floor or with my back to them. it’s humbling, lol


We are working on this right now in Nora’s dog class. Our trainer calls them positional sits (or downs).


----------

